# Irish Car Bomb!



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

I invited an Irish friend to breakfast the other day. I stopped by his house to pick him up, and when he jumped in the car, I noticed he had a suspicious bulge in the front of his jacket. Smart @ss that I am, I asked if he was happy to see me, or if he was hiding something in his coat?

He then opened his coat and detonated himself, right there in the passengers seat!!

My poor Chevy was blown to bits! There were car parts everywhere! Nothing left but a scorched crater with the two of us sitting in it. Him holding a box of cigars, and me holding a steering wheel!








Anyway, he hands me an early birthday gift...
















Unfortunately, he is recovering from a head cold, so they will have to wait until next week before we smoke two of the ROTT and put the rest to bed.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Holy cow! That guy knows how it's done!


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Holy cow! That guy knows how it's done!


Yeah...I've known him for about 23 years. I thought he was a complete male phalus when I first met him, and he sort of grew on me. We have chewed a lot of dirt together, fought a lot of bad guys together, and always been there to back each other up. We explored a lot of whiskey and bourbon together, and now we are working our way through the world of rum.

I've been leading him through the world of cigars with a lot of help from the awesome brothers and sisters on this forum.

I guess we just turned out to be similar phaluses.

He said he did a lot of research to figure out what would be the best box purchase to give me, and I'd say he hit this one out of the park!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's a good friend. Good for you, brother. Well deserved.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Wow! 
Please let him know my birthday is December 13th


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Dang, that's a tactical nuke if I've ever seen one...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! Everyone needs friends like that!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is just beautiful!! That's a great friend there. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't comment on bombs often but DAMN

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

tazdvl said:


> Yeah...I've known him for about 23 years. I thought he was a complete male phalus when I first met him, and he sort of grew on me. We have chewed a lot of dirt together, fought a lot of bad guys together, and always been there to back each other up. We explored a lot of whiskey and bourbon together, and now we are working our way through the world of rum.
> 
> I've been leading him through the world of cigars with a lot of help from the awesome brothers and sisters on this forum.
> 
> ...


There's a couple guys at work like that. But, they never give me cigars!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Would you mind telling your friend that if he doesn't have any kids...I'm up for adoption.... D-A-M-N !!!


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

wOw


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Saaaawwwweeeeeeeetttttt!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Wow!
> Please let him know my birthday is December 13th
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Don't forget that unlike our east coast brethren, your are within hand grenade range of me. Hehe!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Would you mind telling your friend that if he doesn't have any kids...I'm up for adoption.... D-A-M-N !!!


Don't bet on it. He's pretty happy with "empty nest syndrome".

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Fantastic hit! Good luck getting insurance to cover that.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

tazdvl said:


> Don't forget that unlike our east coast brethren, your are within hand grenade range of me. Hehe!
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Lol.....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That’s a jaw-dropping present right there! Jeez! How do you top a box of Lost City’s? Behike’s?? Enjoy those!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Feeling the love.


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------

